# 6'0, 200lbs male advice



## Josie (May 13, 2003)

Hi everyone.
I was wondering on some advice.
Ive been reading through on all the sticky's and relaying all this information to my boyfriend.
From everything he's read, and Ive read (he would never have time to do this, so I thought Id help him out a bit  ), he decided on his P/C/F plan as 3000 calories, roughly.

He is a 6/0, 200 lb male. He doesnt need to lose pounds, just body fat. He wants to cut big time and get rid of his little beer belly   Here is how he's doing:

Six meals a day at
1: 40/40/20
2: 50/30/20
3: 40/40/20
4: 50/30/20
5: 40/40/20
6: 50/30/20

Do you think he's on the right track? I think he is, but I guess any and all input from the ones who can relate will help. (or if this sounds like you, let me know!!)

I figured its the least I can do  
-Josie


----------



## craig777 (May 13, 2003)

I would say start at 3000, but I would drop it down to about 2500. I have only cut once and I started at 6'0 208 and lost 24 lbs down to 184. I was doing the Body for Life eating but not the workout. I was taking in about 2500 calories a day. Worked for me.    I didn't worry about the P/C/F and it still worked for me.


----------



## bludevil (May 13, 2003)

It's hard to say, the P/C/F breakdown looks ok  but nobody can give you a definate answer until we see the types of food your boyfriend will be eating. For example, is his 40g of carbs coming from a sweet potato or a snickers bar. It makes a big difference.


----------



## Josie (May 14, 2003)

Well, I got him to eat foods strictly off the shopping list sticky.  

So this must be good news, huh? 

Does anyone have any suggestions to break up his P/C/F if he were to drop his cals to 2750?


----------



## Josie (May 14, 2003)

Here is  how he eats:

8am - Protein shake with whey, flax, berries, peaches, oats
10:30am - steak, greens, yams
1pm - chicken, greens, yams
3pm - tuna, greens, grapefruit
5pm - egg whites, eggs, tuna, greens, oats
8pm - shake w/whey, apple, peaches, flax


----------



## craig777 (May 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Josie *_
> Here is  how he eats:
> 
> 8am - Protein shake with whey, flax, berries, peaches, oats
> ...



Damn girl, you have him trained well. Where is the beer, pizza, and chips in there. In my opinion that is excellent.


----------



## Josie (May 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Damn girl, you have him trained well. Where is the beer, pizza, and chips in there. In my opinion that is excellent.




   


He's still adamant about the 2750 cals thing. Wants to be sure he does it right..   Anything?


----------



## bludevil (May 15, 2003)

Looks good to me although I don't see where he's getting 20g of fat in on each meal besides his breakfast and night meal.


----------



## Josie (May 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by bludevil *_
> Looks good to me although I don't see where he's getting 20g of fat in on each meal besides his breakfast and night meal.




Meal 1: Flax
Meal 2: safflower oil
Meal 3: Coconut Oil or Oil/Vinegar
Meal 4: Mayo
Meal 5: Mayo
Meal 6: Flax


----------



## bludevil (May 15, 2003)

Looks like you've got him on the right track


----------



## bludevil (May 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Josie *_
> He wants to cut big time and get rid of his little beer belly   Here is how he's doing:
> 
> Six meals a day at
> ...



Since your boyfriend is on a cut, I do have some suggestions on the P/C/F. I would make all meals 50/30/20 except the last meal. I would drop all carbs on that meal. Maybe 60 p and 40 f. That's just my opinion so take it at that. Some other users like Fit Freak or Jodi or W8 (if she comes back ) might have other suggestions.


----------



## Josie (May 20, 2003)

how about if he reduces his cals to under 2750? He would then see results faster during his metabolism reset, right?

This was suggested:

1: 50/30/15
2: 50/5/15
3: 50/30/15
4: 50/5/15
5: 50/30/15
6: 50/0/15

Will this get him where he needs to go using the foods mentioned above? Any advice at all on this subject would be an awesome help.
Thanks..


----------



## bludevil (May 20, 2003)

In regards to dropping his cals to 2750, you want to find out how many cals he's taking in presently. The suggested drop-off is 500 cals a weeks to prohibit any muslce loss. So, in this regard, if he's taking in 3000 cals a day then dropping to 2750 will be sufficient. 

Regarding the P/C/F you updated, the amounts doesn't equal 100. I'm currently on a cut and also 6'0 205lbs. My daily P/C/F intake is 50/10/40, but I'm on a CKD diet that I've changed to meet my needs. He may not want to drop his carbs this low, especially if he's new to weightlifting. I think I mentioned in an earlier post he may want to try 50/30/20. This is a general guideline, I would suggest on his last few weeks of his diet to go on a CKD diet to rid his last stubborn fat. You can do a search to find out more. Don't forget to drink plenty of water and to take a multi vitamin when dieting. 
Just remember, this isn't a race. It will take time to see results. Give it at least 3 months. By then, he should see some significant results. 

By the way, what's his workout routine look like.


----------



## Josie (May 21, 2003)

Thanks Blue.
He is not new to weightlifting, though his routine is something like,
S: rest
M: cardio (every other monday lift and cardio)
T: cardio
W: rest
T: Lift
F: Lift 
S: lift
Now what he lifts and when, you got me, though he's pretty thorough. His main issue was cleaning up his diet. From being on here, diet does the trick. He's on the right track, I know, but a million opinions are always best.

What do you mean the amounts for the suggested intake dont equal 100? Literally?

Im confused


----------



## bludevil (May 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Josie *_
> 1: 50/30/15
> 2: 50/5/15
> 3: 50/30/15
> ...



This is what you posted previously. Each meal should equal 100. Take meal 2 for instance. 50+5+15 = 70. When I say 50/10/40, I mean % wise. So in all, everything has to add up to 100%. Maybe we both misunderstood each other. You may have meant just grams per meal when I was meaning % per meal. 

Regarding his workout, it looks ok but I would flip-flop tuesday and friday. Weightlifting on tuesday and cardio on friday. Since he's cutting, he may want to do his monday cardio first thing in the morning. Hope this helps.


----------



## Josie (May 22, 2003)

Hi Blue.
Thanks again. 
You were right, we kind of misunderstood each other. I was talking about grams/meal..
I dont fully understand the percentage breakdown, but what was suggested were the grams/meal throughout the day to total around 2750 cals. 

So you suggest for him to lift on Tuesday and run on Friday to balance out his workouts? Is the amount of w/o's enough? 

He thinks we should have an off day occasionally and eat whatever we want on a holidays maybe. 

I dont know if thats a good idea. Do you think that will cure his cravings until the next holiday, or just direct him to more junk?

He's doing well. But he likes a "mans" opinion.


----------



## bludevil (May 22, 2003)

OK, gotcha, then his grams per meal will work. For the % breakdown, all you have to do is read the labels of the foods he's eating and write down the amount of P/C/F. Then divide each number by the total amount of grams. This will give you the % breakdown for each meal. 
Ex. One of his meals may look like this -
8oz chicken breast = 69g of protein and 8g of fat
Sweet Potato = 1.96g of protien and 27.6g of carbs.
Nuts = 7g of protein, 8g of carbs and 16g of fat.

You will then add all protien/carb/fat values togeter from each food group. So you will get a total of 77.96g of protein, 35.6g of carbs, and 24g of fat. Now add all the the values together for total grams. The total grams is 137grams. Now divide 77 by 137 for protein, 35 by 177 for carbs and 24 by 137 for fats. The total % is 56% protein, 26% carbs and 18% fats for this meal. The % value helps me control my meals better. Hope this helps you. 

As far as his workouts, the reason I suggested switching the days is because he could be succeptible to overtraining from training 3 days straight on thursday, friday, saturday. 

He could have a cheat meal on the weekend. Sunday looks like a good day for him to cheat. It will help him replenish his glycogen stores which in turn will help his work-out on monday. Just don't over do it on the cheating. No junk food. Maybe eat some fruits like bananas and a pasta dish to keep his body from craving carbs.


----------



## Josie (May 22, 2003)

Thanks Blue.
We got it. I'll keep ya posted on his progress. Im sure all your advice answers his questions!


----------

